# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Firmware για F&U MPF-3383!

## DARIO

Καλησπερα σας! Παρακαλω αν καποιος διαθετει το συγκεκριμενο firmware και θελησει να μου το στειλει θα το εκτιμουσα! Κολλησε σε πρασινο λαμπακι μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αυτο γιατι εχω φταιξει αλλα τοσα με παρομοιο προβλημα αλλα δεν βρισκω το συγκεκριμενο πουθενα.

----------

